# How much do you case weight



## pt (Jan 4, 2007)

just like the title says
post here in Kilogrammes pls


----------



## pt (Jan 4, 2007)

my aluminium case (that has been striped off of must stuff (but with hardware inside weights 8kg


----------



## tkpenalty (Jan 4, 2007)

My case is aluminium is very light (YOU SAW NOTHING!!! , haven't weighed it yet. Post the case WITH hardware guys.


----------



## Wile E (Jan 4, 2007)

CM Stacker 830. All aluminum and 14.19Kg. lol It's a beast.

EDIT: forgot to mention, that's the empty weight.


----------



## Verikon (Jan 4, 2007)

Steel full tower. 20kg with hardware.


----------



## tkpenalty (Jan 4, 2007)

Wile E said:


> CM Stacker 830. All aluminum and 14.19Kg. lol It's a beast.
> 
> EDIT: forgot to mention, that's the empty weight.



Thats seriously heavy for aluminium.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jan 4, 2007)

Ok, conversion to kg = not likely, 35 pounds here.


----------



## Wile E (Jan 4, 2007)

tkpenalty said:


> Thats seriously heavy for aluminium.


I know. The damn thing about gave me a hernia the first time I tried to pick it up. It caught me WAAAAAAYYYYYY off guard. hahaha. But it's seriously worth the bulk. I go 250-260 Lbs, and I can stand on this thing. It also cools like a dream and is compatible with all the current form factors. It should be the last case I'll need for a long, long time.


----------



## Wile E (Jan 4, 2007)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Ok, conversion to kg = not likely, 35 pounds here.



35Lbs = 15.9Kg


----------



## ktr (Jan 4, 2007)

my case comes with a carrying strap, but i dont know how much is weighs...


----------



## ex_reven (Jan 4, 2007)

i got a CM Stacker 830 too

i love that case so much, itd have to be >15kg 
about 18kg id say, but sooooo roomy, and extremely well constructed


----------



## peach1971 (Jan 4, 2007)

> my case comes with a carrying strap, but i dont know how much is weighs...


good one.


----------



## Wile E (Jan 4, 2007)

ex_reven said:


> i got a CM Stacker 830 too
> 
> i love that case so much, itd have to be >15kg
> about 18kg id say, but sooooo roomy, and extremely well constructed


I love mine, too.

It's 14.19 empty for me. Add in all the components, fans, and the fact that I have water cooling, and it easily reaches what you mention, if not more. Thank God they gave us wheels. hahaha


----------



## zekrahminator (Jan 4, 2007)

My TT Soprano gave my Mom a backache the first time she tried moving it, I just know it's big, mean, and strong .


----------



## Urlyin (Jan 4, 2007)

Tai Chi  ... Net Weight 19.7Kg  before everything is installed


----------



## ex_reven (Jan 4, 2007)

mmmm weight


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jan 4, 2007)

zekrahminator said:


> My TT Soprano gave my Mom a backache the first time she tried moving it, I just know it's big, mean, and strong .



Yep, sounds about right for me too.


----------



## ex_reven (Jan 4, 2007)

No doubt, some of our cases are heavy most likely because they are full of drugs


----------



## Murasame (Jan 4, 2007)

Well I've got a P180b which is about 35lbs itself add all the parts and where looking at around 40-43lbs or 18-19.5kg.


----------



## tkpenalty (Jan 4, 2007)

wtf... my new Rig weighs only 13kg... its made of steel and got like the heaviest like sh@#$^% PSU.


----------



## xvi (Jan 4, 2007)

I have a lightweight case (generic brushed aluminum), but have three hard drives, two optical drives, CoolerMaster RealPower 481w, Radeon x850 pro, three cold cathodes, four case fans, and a Zalman CMPS7700Cu (which weighs nearly a kilo by itself. 914 grams). For a cheap aluminum case, it's pretty heavy.
I'd weigh it, but no one in this house likes scales.


----------



## HeUeR (Jan 4, 2007)

my case with all hardware = ~30KG, i got BIG case


----------



## pt (Jan 4, 2007)

thanks for all the answers


----------



## Greek (Jan 4, 2007)

10.1Kg for thermaltake kandalf, thats the silver one, the black is around 18.1Kg  so alluminium is nearly half the weight, thats without anything in it,


----------



## Demos_sav (Jan 4, 2007)

Mine weights 13.8kg with all hardware installed.That's pretty good.


----------



## Monticords (Jan 4, 2007)

I had a fully loaded TT armor that weighed just about 32 Kg.


----------



## PyroInc (Jan 4, 2007)

Mine weights too much


----------



## tkpenalty (Jan 5, 2007)

Monticords said:


> I had a fully loaded TT armor that weighed just about 32 Kg.



How do you carry it? Forklift?


----------



## Carcenomy (Jan 5, 2007)

14kg with all hardware, plus the door lift mechanisms and drama involved.
The old Pentium4 was about 10kg complete, in a cheap Antec knockoff aluminium case.


----------



## Boneface (Jan 5, 2007)

Mine weighs 18kg loaded


----------

